# TV - Google vs. Roku vs. Apple?



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*TV - Google vs. Roku vs. Apple?*

What are the differences in these streaming media applications?

Just saw this:
AVS - Logitech Unveiling Google TV Product On Oct. 6
Home Toys - The Media Stream

"Google TV will be a new experience that combines TV, the entire Web, and apps--as well as a way to search across them all."


Mike


*EDIT:*
*Devices:*
- Apple TV - $99
- ASUS O!Play - TV HD Media Player - $100 Amazon
- Boxee - $200 Amazon pre-order, $230 MSRP
- Dune
- Google TV
---- Google TV 101 (AVS)
---- CNN: Sony's Google TV-powered devices have arrived
- Roku - $60 - $100 (3 versions)
- WD Live Plus - $150 MSRP

.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I think it depends on what you want out of the device. The other devices I would add to the list would be the WD Live Plus, Dune, and Boxee. Yes they may be more expensive but they also support alot more file formats for streaming.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

cburbs said:


> I think it depends on what you want out of the device. The other devices I would add to the list would be the WD Live Plus, Dune, and Boxee. Yes they may be more expensive but they also support alot more file formats for streaming.


Thanks.
Will make a list and add links.

Mike


----------



## Chris Newton (Feb 12, 2008)

My 2cents.

Roku - Used to be a Netflix streamer only. Now does Pandora, Amazon rentals and MLB.com subscription content. I have one, love it. Very low power usage, small form factor and as simple as you can get menu driven system and remote.

AppleTV - New release added Netflix streaming support and new hardware (now based off same chipset as the iPhone4 and iPad. Plays media (movies, music, pictures) off your iTunes software (PC or Mac), plays YouTube etc. Mostly limited to mp4 and m4v files unless you hack it. Super small form factor, low power usage simple menu system and remote. I have the first release and loved it while it was in use for movies, pictures and music. We converted our DVD library to support the iTunes format. However movies we've moved to Bluray and hence moved past the capabilities of this unit.

Dune - As far as I know it's one of the FEW media streamers that can play Bluray ISO files including BDLive and the Java menu systems. It is toted to play anything you throw at it much like the Popcorn Hours. Base model has a hard drive caddy, Prime model tosses in a BD Player. I'll have one on order shortly. Form factor is similar to a DVD player, little thicker.

Boxee - Supposed to be all that the Boxee software is only integrated in a turnkey solution. Remote looks awesome for this. Boxee is like Facebook for movie watchers. It has a social media system that allows you to see what your buddies are watching etc. The box design is either hate it or like it. I like it - it's unique.

:mr-t:


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah - they have a good list over at avs -http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1160835

though I am sure if one wanted more details they could make a better one.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

I was just looking at the new AppleTV and what struck me most was the potential competition for squeezebox. Logitech has dropped the SB3/classic and if you are using an external DAC the AppleTV starts to look pretty compelling even if you need to add in the cost of a small LCD TV (of course if you have an iPod touch or iPhone that isn't an issue). If they would get off their soapbox and add FLAC support...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Google TV 101 -- Netflix, Twitter, CNBC, Pandora, Napster, NBA Game Time, Amazon...*

FYI...

*Google TV 101 (AVS)*

"Google TV 101
By Rachel Cericola
With the ultimate entertainment experience just days (maybe?) away, there are a few things you might want to know."

...

"That's where Google TV should shine. Using Google Chrome and Adobe Flash Player 10.1, you can access anything on the web and have it be optimized for TV viewing. 
However, a lot of content will still be app-based. 
Google says Google TV will come preloaded with apps for Netflix, Twitter, CNBC, Pandora, Napster, NBA Game Time, Amazon Video On Demand and Gallery."


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*CNN: Sony's Google TV-powered devices have arrived*

*CNN: Sony's Google TV-powered devices have arrived*

"*STORY HIGHLIGHTS*
- Sony's new Internet HDTVs sport 1080p edge-lit LED screens
- The TVs come with four USB ports, four HDMI inputs and Wi-Fi capabilities
- Web surfing is powered by Google Chrome and apps are powered by Android OS"

They are available in four sizes: 24", 32", 40" and 46". 
24" - $599 
46" - $1,399

Available:
Sat 10/16/10 - SonyStyle.com 
Sun 10/17/10 - Best Buy stores 


Mike


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok I am looking to add one of these to the bedroom.

Requests - Netflix, Stream vob, mpg, mkv, and iso if possible.

Roku
WD Live Plus
AppleTV

Which one is the best option for my scenerio?


----------

